

Ask HN: Best foreign language to learn for going into technology? - Archio

I'm a student who's eager to learn a new language, and I was thinking it would be awesome if I was fluent in a (real-world) language that gave me an advantage in web development, computer science, the field of technology, etc.<p>For example, what cool developer communities or forums am I missing out on with my sole primary language of English?
======
avb_wkyhu
Chinese has the most speakers period, and is becoming an important country in
Technology.

German and Russian are other big ones.

